# Chandelier in bathroom?



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I looked at a job today at a resident of a new construction (one year old) high rise condo and would like your thoughts on a bathroom lighting request.

This started from the all-too-common complaint of "There's not enough light in the bathroom." 10' bathroom ceiling, all 4" recessed lighting in there. Their interior designer has supplied a 16" diameter chandelier to be installed over the toilet (20" adjacent to a soaking tub) by repurposing one of the 4" recessed lights. I didn't check for any damp rating (likely not damp rated), but it's typical mini candelabra sockets. I have my electrician coming to do some other work, but haven't spoken to him about this yet. I need a quick ruling on this one...doable or not? Thoughts?


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 6, 2015)

Here is the article that applies. It is possible to comply depending on where the fixture is located



> 410.10(D) Bathtub and Shower Areas. No parts of cordconnected
> luminaires, chain-, cable-, or cord-suspended luminaires,
> lighting track, pendants, or ceiling-suspended (paddle)
> fans shall be located within a zone measured 900 mm (3 ft)
> ...


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Some good graphics. Sometimes it helps to visualize.


----------



## iWireKansas (Jul 18, 2015)

Nope. Not at 20" from the edge of the tub. Better find a different fixture.


----------

